
When the Weapon Was Pointed at Me - prawn
http://inessential.com/2015/10/17/when_the_weapon_was_pointed_at_me
======
anigbrowl
Not being familiar with the original context, this is unfortunately
meaningless other than in the general sense of 'mobs are bad.'

~~~
AnimalMuppet
Mobs are bad. Don't join them, even though it's really easy to do so. And
don't take it personally when they attack you, because it's really easy for
people to do that thoughtlessly, and they actually don't hate you nearly as
much as they sound like they do.

~~~
anigbrowl
I didn't have any problem understanding his point, but I have no idea what
personal experience he's talking about so I don't know how to evaluate his
description of getting piled on.

~~~
Arnt
His experience doesn't matter. The result doesn't depend on what you've done.

Try to imagine how it feels to be one of the last two idealistic volunters who
work on a critically important open source crypto library when a major
security bug is found and many thousand people decide to tell you what a shit
you are and what shit your code is. That's not what Brent did, but if Brent
and those two idealists were to meet and compare their inboxes, I bet they
would look similar.

